# The Indigo Diaries



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I may be crazy. I'm working on starting a sorority in my 20 gallon. 5 girls since I have 12 peppered cory cats in there. They are all veil tails. A dark blue one who tried to touch my finger through the cup. A light purple and a light red who were next to each other so no flaring between them. The final two are koi girls who look like sisters. One that's a pinky red and the other more purple. Three already have names. The koi girls have names, Serenity for the purple and Trinity for the pink. The light red is Avatre from the same book series that Kashet got his name from. No pics yet but they are all nose down watching the catfish. Also got a bunch more plants to add to the tank during water change tomorrow. And this may be a way to help get rid of the the snails when I'm changing the girls cups because several snails have moved onto the cups.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Yay! So exciting! Following!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

The girls and the tank they are going into.





















blue girl no name yet




























Avatre





















All but the last pic of Trinity. More to come momentarily.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

And now the rest.







Trinity was done.



































No name purple girl.




























Serenity


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

And the tank. Any plant suggestions would be appreciated but I just have the LED lights. And I think all the commotion scared the catfish.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

They are all eating. The blue girl has a name Callista.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I named the last girl Lailani.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok how do you resist the puppy eyes asking you to release everyone from quarintine? Normally the betta is the first one in the tank so this is the first time I've needed to.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

But seriously how can you say no to this face? Serenity has the best puppy eyes.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

And dang the big one of my peppered Cories swam past Serenity's cup and she is bigger than Serenity. With the Cories the females are bigger than the males correct?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Best pictures I could get.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Dania said:


> But seriously how can you say no to this face? Serenity has the best puppy eyes.
> View attachment 1034131


Awwwww! I have never seen puppy eyes coming from bettas!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

And Friday since I'm not working I'm going to check out 2 pet/fish stores that one of my customers told me about. Need a lot more plants anyway.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Dania said:


> And Friday since I'm not working I'm going to check out 2 pet/fish stores that one of my customers told me about. Need a lot more plants anyway.


That's great! Good luck!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks. May also come home with a few more females since I only have the 5.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Avatre nipped me today. Then made this very funny degusted face. Like WTH this isn't food.

I think she and Lailani may be full sisters. Depending on the lighting you can't always tell who is purple and who is red. But you can tell by the tail. Avatre has 4 tips on her tail while Lailani has 2. I will try to get better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok I might not be going to those pet stores tomorrow. Who knows how long it will stay nice enough to go kayaking? I do have time since I still have more than a week and a half of quarintine for the girls.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Dania said:


> Ok I might not be going to those pet stores tomorrow. Who knows how long it will stay nice enough to go kayaking? I do have time since I still have more than a week and a half of quarintine for the girls.


Yay! Have fun! Just a note: I have several water hyacinths to sell If your interested.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I appricaite the offer but mom doesn't want me having anything live shipped here. Plus considering my bad luck with plants it might not work out well. Plus I don't have or want to get paypal or anything like that.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Dania said:


> I appricaite the offer but mom doesn't want me having anything live shipped here. Plus considering my bad luck with plants it might not work out well. Plus I don't have or want to get paypal or anything like that.


Ok.  Have fun kayaking!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks will do.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I think Callista will be the Alpha, Avatre the beta and Serenity the omega so far. When I stick my finger in the cup to get them used to it Callista doesn't move unless I happen to touch her than she just moves slightly so I'm not. Avatre has a temper tantrum wiggling around like crazy and bumping into my finger. Lailani and Trinity just drop to the middle of the cup with a do you mind look. Serenity drops to the bottom until I remove my finger and drop in the food.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Avatre is now Pualani because I got another girl when I went to my normal LFS to pick up the guppy grass they were holding for me. The new Avatre is a much more solid red color wise anyway. She's another veil tail without points on it. I'll get pictures when I can.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Pictures of the new Avatre and some Cory catfish eggs.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Decided I didn’t like Pualani and will change her name to *lokelani which means heavenly rose.*


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

My new girl for the sorority no name yet.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

New girl is now in what was formerly Kas's tank since she seemed to be the most excitable girl. When I go to the pet stores I may get a couple more since odd numbers are better, right?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

And I now have 10. 2 from a Petsmart and 2 from the Fish Doctors. The other 2 pet stores I went to weren't that great. The first I didn't get anything from them and the 2nd I just got some moss from. Pictures will come later.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

And pictures. The tank.





























New girl 1















New girl 2 my LFS girls


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

And now the Pet Smart girls. Girl 1


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Girl 2 who is my only elephant ear girl.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I named the blue girl I moved to the 5 gallon Moana. I'm still looking for names for the other 4 girls.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

The blue masked girl I got yesterday is now Saphira.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

The EE girl is now Glimmer


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Well all but Trinity and the new koi female like bloodworms. They were freeze dried since I'm not allowed to bring living or frozen into the apartment. So I gave them all 1 each with a pair of tweezers.
I think the new koi girl won't fit into the sorority. She's far bigger but completely passive and won't even eat.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

And the little girl with the messy tail is Guenhwyvar because of her feistyness.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

All The named girls are curoius little wigglebutts who occasionally flare at each other but stop quickly (knock on wood) and watch the catfish swim by and come to the front of their cups when I sit in front of the tank. I already feel a strong connection with them. Lokelani even nibbled on my finger again but without the disgusted face after.
I don't get anything like that with the big koi girl. She's so passive and I even thought she was dead for a minute since she rarely moves from the top of the cup.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Decided to rename Saphira to Finella.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok no pictures yet but I have 3 more girls, Nessa another blue girl with crimson in her fins. Ended up exchanging the big koi girl for her yesterday. Today I stopped at a pet supply store on my way home and found 2 platinum girls. They where the only betta girls in a community tank not well planted. Ivory and Snowy. Ivory I think is the alpha of that pair since her fins are in good shape. Poor Snowy looks a little battered but still feisty. Both started watching me like get me outta here.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Changed Glimmer's name to Ember and Snowy's to Bianca.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Always quantine. I lost Lokelani. Not sure why. Doing a water change later today. Try to change the cups everyday or at least every other day.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Dania said:


> Always quantine. I lost Lokelani. Not sure why. Doing a water change later today. Try to change the cups everyday or at least every other day.


Oh no! I'm so sorry 😢


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. Water changes are done and more plants in that tank.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thinking it over I might be over feeding them since they aren’t really able to do a lot of swimming in the cups. So I’ll just feed them once a day until they are out of quarantine.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I lost Lailani and I pretty sure it was do to overfeeding so defenitely just feeding the girls once a day until they are released into the tank.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Dania said:


> I lost Lailani and I pretty sure it was do to overfeeding so defenitely just feeding the girls once a day until they are released into the tank.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Dania said:


> I lost Lailani and I pretty sure it was do to overfeeding so defenitely just feeding the girls once a day until they are released into the tank.


I'm so sorry 😔
I hope the rest of them are alright


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. They seem to be. Tried to get a pic of Bianca under an Indian tea leaf with just her head sticking out but of course she moved before I could.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Im glad the others are doing good! And aww cute!!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep. I'll try to get updated pictures tomorrow before work although they will still be in cups. Sometime after NEXT Saturday will be D-Day. Once I get my schedule and know what days I'm off.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ugh the Powers that Be don't want me to have a red betta. I just lost Avatre. But everyone else seems to be doing fine. pics tomorrow.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Dania said:


> Ugh the Powers that Be don't want me to have a red betta. I just lost Avatre. But everyone else seems to be doing fine. pics tomorrow.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks. Have enough Indian almond leaves for all the cups now so will drop one in each and maybe that will help. Half tempted to let them out Wednesday since all but Ivory and Bianca would have more than a 2 week quarinetine and those 2 would just be a couple days short.
Or Maybe I'll just release the others Wednesday and than Ivory and Bianca on the next week's days off.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Im so sorry about Avatre 😔


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I know I don't get it.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

The new Avatre. Will put up the rest later. Work’s internet is slow.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Well Avatre is a total spite fire. She bit me but it was more a food food feed me now thing. She head butted me after.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Tomorrow seven of the girls will be released. Ivory and Bianca won't be released until it's time for Avatre, Evita and Lailani to be released. I'll do a water change and than start releasing them. Maybe Ember first since she has the longest fins and I think she might be the slowest. She's my first elephant ear. Than Callista she seems to be the smallest but not by much.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

The girls are in. Most everyone is in the back.





















Trinity


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Gwen














Serenity behind Avatre’s cup


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ember


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Nessa


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Finella





















so far there’s only been charging and a bit of nipping.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Things seem to be going well so far. I'll be away tonight and tomorrow so hopefully I won't come home to a fishy warzone Sunday.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Spoke to soon. Bianca is dead.. found out when I was cleaning out the cups.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Dania said:


> Spoke to soon. Bianca is dead.. found out when I was cleaning out the cups.


So sorry. SIP, Bianca.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

O


Dania said:


> Spoke to soon. Bianca is dead.. found out when I was cleaning out the cups.


Oh no! I'm so sorry 😞


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. Still planning to let the other girls out Friday.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm back from house/cat sitting. Everyone is doing well. Gwen has somewhat grown back her tail. Finella seems to be the omega but still sassy. Though she's now a v veiltail instead of a full veil tail.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Suprisingly Ember seems to be the Alpha right now. With Trinity the beta. Change in plans. Ivory, Avatre and Evita will be released tomorrow. I found another girl I liked and kept following me in her tank. Could you resist that? Holding Lailani back to be released with her. She didn't seem as active as the others. Although it could just be she wanted her water changed since she perked back up after I changed their cups and got Rory the new girl into one.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Rory photo Op.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Number 4 down is actually Ivory.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Change of plans. Lailani is back to her normal perky behaivor. Trinity and Avatre are flaring and mouthing at each other like crazy. So Lailani will be released today while Avatre will wait until Rory's ready.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

The three girls are in but hidden. No more plants needed I think. Need to figure out what to change when I add Avatre and Rory.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Various pictures of the girls.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I lost Evita in the 20 gallon yesterday. Warped timing. If I remember correctly the real Evita was 26 when she died and my girl was with me for 26 days.

I intended to just get 1 to take her spot but that kind of backfired. Now Moana is cupped in the 20 gallon until Monday when I’m off, Chase has been moved from the 10 to the 5 gallon and I have a second 5 girl Sorority in the 10 gallon.
Niobe is the white girl with red fins, Chloe is the yellow white, Zoe the white girl, Athena is the green girl and Artemis is the blue girl.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Niobe


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Athena


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Dania said:


> Niobe
> View attachment 1035786
> 
> View attachment 1035791
> ...


I love her! I have a crown tail female that looks like her!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice. And now Artemis. And by looks alone I think she and Athena are sisters.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Not about the girls but I decided I will still have boys but only in the 5.5 gallon tanks.

meet Percy AKA Purple Haze


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Good one of Chase


----------

